# "Just nipping to the loo"



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

How could one ever get cross at such a cutie?!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh that's priceless!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love it! and his coat's looking great after his grooming.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

He is sooo cute.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

So cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh buddy ... not even the cone of shame will stop him .. I am really giggling here now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwww!!! to cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Brilliant photo. 
What a little sweet heart. 


Jeanie x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Great !!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love him, that's just too cute!!!! Xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless him! Buddy is fab!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He managed to get that out of a pack of 12 i'd just brought!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great shot! and I love the caption  What a cutie he is!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

